# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Rudhat Poshtë Syve

## ismail12

Pershendetje  kam probleme me rudhat posht syve dhe me shqetsojn tejmase 
dhe jam ne fazen qe deshiroj te bej diqka sa ma shpejt ti zhduk cfar me kishit keshilluar ju? a mund te aplikoj botox ose filler ose diqka tjeter qe un sedi  jam 20 vjecar dhe kerkoj ndihmen tuaj cka me kishit keshilluar? 
Ju Faleminderit!

----------

